# Aspire ESP 30W



## ZoemDoef (22/4/15)

Like the carbon fiber finish.




http://www.aspirecig.com/products/MOD/mod194.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/4/15)

Ye I like that!

Glad to see them move past the tube


----------

